# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ماحكم تبخير البيت باللبان ؟

## samsooma

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواتي أنا عندي سوال محيرني. بس ان شاء الله يكون موضوعي في مكانه الصحيح. 

أنا ابخر البيت بشكل يومي باللبان وعادي مرتين فاليوم. يعني المقصد لريحه طيبه. 

المهم. أبا اعرف حكم تبخير البيت باللبان هل هو مب زين ولا كيف. لأني قريت في بعض المواقع انه طارد للملائكة وان المشعوذين يستخدمون اللبان في تحضير الجن. بس الحين خفت من اللبان.  :Ast Green:  

بنات ارجو انكم تخبرتني هل يجوز أني ابخر باللبان ولالا. 

لا وبعد فكرت اشربه لتحفيز الذاكره لأني قمت أنسى. 

و
شكرًا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## بنت العين55

أنا مُـٍــًـنْ نفس نوعج وادخن االبيت اكثر عن مرتين فيوم واترسه كله بان ﻻن ﭑللِيـےَّ اعرفه واإاإاإاإايد زين يعقم ويطرد اﻻمراض 

بَـً>:/ـًسْ اول مره اعرف انه طارد للملاِيكه هل هالمعلومه صحيحه واﻻ ؟

----------


## منى&فطوم

اول مره اعرف انه طارد للملائكة.... بس ما اعتقد عزيزتي هالكلام صحيح.....

انا مع الاخت انه مطهر للامراض والجراثيم...وانه يوم انتشر مرض الطاعون الله يكيفنا شره....امر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم باللبان...

----------


## الفدعانية

حبيبتي طارد الملائكة على ما اظن دخون مثل الحجر لونة ابيض مع اسود اسمه جاوني بس ريحتة احلى عن اللبان وانا كنت ادخن منه البيت بس من يوم ماعرفت انه جذي سالفته هونت عنه

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

مآ آعتقد مممممممم ممكن حد يووضح لنآآ ...!!!

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

أول مرة أسمع

----------


## صمت الغلا

اول مرة اسمع

----------


## دلع مغرور

احس مايخصه اللبان بالعكس واايد زين اللبان

----------


## علاية قطر

الله أعلم ....ممكن حد يفيدنا....

----------


## om.3bdulla

انا بعد انشغل بالي

مره قريت انه يجلب الجن و مب زين تبخرين وقت المغرب و مادري شو

بس بيت اهلي دوم يبخرون و يقولون نفس كلامكم انه يعقم و ريحته حلوه و يشل اي ريحه في البيت من طباخ و غيره . و يوم قلتلهم عن سالفن الجن ، قالوا عن الرسول و مادري شو ناسيه بالضبط 

^^

الله اعلم .

اللي متاكده من شي تفيدنـآ

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ادور دريوليه

*السؤال : وصلني إيميل أرجو الإفادة بصحته جزاكم الله خير في زمن انتشار أنفلونزا الخنازير وغيرها بإذن الله أخي المسلم أختي المسلمة يجب حرق (اللبان العربي) في المنازل يوميا لأنه يعقم الهواء فقد فعل الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم) في زمن الطاعون فحمى الله المدينة المنورة من الطاعون لا تدع الرسالة تقف عندك انشرها وبإذن الله تؤجر وبرسالتك هذه قد تحمي المئات من المسلمين من هذا المرض الخطير*  


*الجواب :* 

*الحمد لله*

*أولا :*

*ما جاء في الرسالة التي وصلتك من وجوب حرق اللبان في المنازل يوميا ، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك بالمدينة ، هو كذب وإفك لا أساس له من الصحة ، فإن الطاعون لم يقع في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإنما وقع في زمن عمر رضي الله عنه بالشام ، وحين وقع لم يقل أحد من الصحابة : احرقوا اللبان ، ونحو ذلك من السخف والباطل ، وإنما رووا فيه الحديث المشهور : (إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ بِالطَّاعُونِ بِأَرْضٍ فَلَا تَدْخُلُوهَا ، وَإِذَا وَقَعَ بِأَرْضٍ وَأَنْتُمْ بِهَا فَلَا تَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا) رواه البخاري (5728) ومسلم (2218) .*
*والطاعون لا يكون في المدينة ، كما روى البخاري (7133) ومسلم (1379) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (عَلَى أَنْقَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ مَلَائِكَةٌ لَا يَدْخُلُهَا الطَّاعُونُ وَلَا الدَّجَّالُ) .*
*فبان بهذا أن ما ذكر كذب محض .*
*ثانيا :*
*ورد في تبخير البيت باللبان حديث لا يصح ، ولفظه : (بخروا بيوتكم باللبان والشيح) . عزاه في كنز العمال (10/ 52) إلى البيهقي في الشعب ، عن عبد الله بن جعفر معضلا ، وقال ابن القيم في "زاد المعاد" (4/ 387) : إنه لا يصح .*
*ثالثا :*
*سبق التحذير من نشر الرسائل التي لا يعلم الإنسان صحتها اغترارا بقولهم : انشر تؤجر ، بل قد يأثم ويؤز ؛ إذا كان ينشر باطلا وكذبا كهذا الذي وردك .* 
*وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (**113730**) .*
*والله أعلم .* 

*الاجابه خذتها من هالرابط*  
*http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/138521*

----------


## ادور دريوليه

*
* *
*
*إستخدام البخور في العلاج تعددت أقوال أهل العلم فيه بين المنع والجواز ، ولكل فريق منهم أسبابه فيما ذهب إليه ، وسوف أستعرض في هذا البحث مسألة التبخير في علاج الأمراض الروحية من الجوانب التالية : 
**الأول : البخور عند الرقاة .
الثاني : البخور عند السحرة .
الثالث : هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حفظ الصحة بالطيب . 
الرابع : فتاوى جواز التبخير . 
الخامس : فتاوى منع التبخير . 
السادس : نظرة تحليلية لفتاوى المنع . 
السابع : موقف المسلم من المسائل الخلافية .

************************************************** ************
*
*البخور عند الرقاة
المعالج المتمرس لابد له أن يراعي في علاجه العمل بقاعدة التكافؤ بين المرض والعلاج 
فإذا قدرنا أن السيطرة على المريض كانت من خلال السوائل ، كان الشرب في حق المريض أنفع من غيره .
وإذا قدرنا أن السيطرة على المريض كانت من خلال السحر المشموم كانت شمُّ الروائح العطرية والأبخرة الطيبة التي نُفث فيها بالقرآن الكريم أنفع من غيرها . 
وإذا قدرنا أن السيطرة على المريض كانت بسبب عين فلان ، كان غُسل العائن للمريض أنفع من غيره ، وهكذا ...
فإذا كان المريض الذي بين أيدينا قد تعرض لسحر مشموم فإن هذا السحر يأوي إلى ثلاثة أمكنه : 
الأول : رأس المريض . 
الثاني : المعدة .
الثالث : مكان إقامة المريض . 
فيكون في هذه الحالة التبخير في حق المريض هو الأنفع لاجتثاث الأذى من رأسه وكذلك لتطهير منزله من أثر السحر المحروق ، في حين يكون الشرب هو الأصلح لتطهير الأذى الذي حل بالمعدة . 
فإن قال قائل : يمكنني إزالة الأذى الذي في البدن بعيدا عن البخور ، قلتُ له أن هذا ممكن وليس بمستحيل ، لكنَّ جزئيات من الأذى لاتزال عالقة بهواء البيت والتي ماتلبث أن تتسلل إلى أنف المريض محدثة انتكاسات شديدة ، وهذه الجزئيات لايمكن إزاحتها إلى الخارج إلا بالأبخرة الطيبة التي نُفث فيها بالقرآن الكريم ، أو تلك الأعشاب التي عُلم بالتجربة نفعها في إرغام الشياطين على مغادرة المنزل كعشبة الشذاب ونحوها . 
والسمة المميزة الأولى للبخور المستخدم عند الرقاة أنه يُستخدم لإرغام الجن المتلبس بالبدن أو المقيم في الدار على سرعة مغادرة البيت والبدن وتطهيرهما من أثر الأذى الذي حلَّ بهما ، والسمة المميزة الثانية لهذا البخور أنه يندرج تحت قائمة الطيبات ولايكون أبداً في قائمة الخبائث كما سيأتي في ذكر صفة البخور الذي يستخدمه السحرة . 
************************************************** ************
البخور عند السحرة
البخور عند الساحر له شأن آخر أُلخصه فيما يلي : 
1. أن الجن يشترط على الساحر بخور بصفة معينة يُبخر به ساعة تحضيره لوليه من الجن أو تقلده لأحد المهام التي يطلبها الساحر منه . 
2. بعض الأقسام الشيطانية التي يفعلها الساحر لايتم فيها المراد للساحر إلا بالامتناع عن ذوات الأرواح وترديد القسم بعدد معين والتبخير ببخور لايحضر جُند الشيطان إلا به . 
3. الشياطين تُحب الرائحة الخبيثه عموما كما أن الملائكة تُحب الرائحة الطيبة ، والساحر يحرص على إرضاء حزبه . 
4. بعض الأبخرة تُكسب الشياطين قوة وتعتبر لهم بمثابة القربان الذي إن حصلوا عليه انطلقت قدراتهم الشيطانية . 
5. يميل السحرة إلى التبخير بالنجس كالروث وشعر الخنزير والدم الذي أريق لغير الله . 
والسمة المميزة الأولى للبخور المستخدم عند السحرة أنه يُستخدم لإرضاء الجن ، والسمة المميزة الثانية لهذا البخور أن يندرج تحت قائمة الخبائث .
************************************************** ************
هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حفظ الصحة بالطيب 
قال ابن القيم الجوزية في كتابه زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد ( فصل في هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في حفظ الصحة بالطيب ) :
لما كانت الرائحة الطيبة غذاء الروح والروح مطية القوى والقوى تزداد بالطيب وهو ينفع الدماغ والقلب وسائر الأعضاء الباطنية ويفرح القلب ويسر النفس ويبسط الروح وهو أصدق شيء للروح وأشده ملاءمة لها وبينه وبين الروح الطيبة نسبة قريبة . كان أحد المحبوبين من الدنيا إلى أطيب الطيبين صلوات الله عليه وسلامه . 
وفي " صحيح البخاري " أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يرد الطيب 
وفي " صحيح مسلم " عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من عرض عليه ريحان فلا يرده . فإنه طيب الريح خفيف المحمل 
وفي " سنن أبي داود " والنسائي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عرض عليه طيب فلا يرده فإنه خفيف المحمل طيب الرائحة 
وفي " مسند البزار " : عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال إن الله طيب يحب الطيب نظيف يحب النظافة كريم يحب الكرم جواد يحب الجود فنظفوا أفناءكم وساحاتكم ولا تشبهوا باليهود يجمعون الأكب في دورهم الأكب الزبالة . 
وذكر ابن أبي شيبة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان له سكة يتطيب منها 
وصح عنه أنه قال إن لله حقا على كل مسلم أن يغتسل في كل سبعة أيام وإن كان له طيب أن يمس منه 
وفي الطيب من الخاصية أن الملائكة تحبه والشياطين تنفر عنه وأحب شيء إلى الشياطين الرائحة المنتنة الكريهة فالأرواح الطيبة تحب الرائحة الطيبة والأرواح الخبيثة تحب الرائحة الخبيثة وكل روح تميل إلى ما يناسبها فالخبيثات للخبيثين والخبيثون للخبيثات والطيبات للطيبين والطيبون للطيبات وهذا وإن كان في النساء والرجال فإنه يتناول الأعمال والأقوال والمطاعم والمشارب والملابس والروائح إما بعموم لفظه أو بعموم معناه . 
**مصدر كلام ابن القيم الجوزية* 
*************************************************** ************
فتاوى جواز التبخير 
الفتوى الأولى : 
سئل فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين :
**توجد امرأة أصيبت بمرض لا تعلم ما هو ، ولم يجد الطب لها علاجاً فأتت بشيخ يقرأ عليها ، فما رآها قال : إن الخادمة التي في المنزل وضعت لها إبرة في الفراش ، وطلب هذا الشيخ الدخول الى الغرفة ، وتبخيرها وبإذن الله تشفى .
فهل قوله هذا صحيح ؟ وكيف علم بهذا ؟ وهل له اتصال بالعالم الاخر ؟ وهل تأذن له بالدخول الى الغرفة ؟
الـجــواب : هذا من علم الغيب الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله ، لكن ينظر في حال هذا الشيخ ، فإذا كانت أحواله مستقيمة ، يعني محافظاً على العبادات ، ومن حملة كتاب الله ، ومن العاملين به ، ومن أهل العلم الصحيح ، وأهل العقيدة السلفية السليمة ، فقد يكون من باب خوارق العادات ، أو من المكاشفات ، أو يمكن أنه رأى لذلك علامات ، فلا مانع والحال هذه من تمكينه مما طلب. وأما إذا كان قليل العبادة ، ومتهماً في ديانته ، أو في عقيدته ، أو مبتدعاً ، أو من أهل المعاصي ، أو منحرفاً أو ما أشبه ذلك ، أو من أهل الشعوذة والكهانة والسحر ، وتعاطي الأمور السحرية ونحوها .. فلا يجوز والحال هذه .. لا سؤاله ، ولا تمكينه .
ولا مانع من فعل العلاجات ومن جملتها التبخير ، فإن التبخير بالبخور العادي قد يكون له تأثير ، إما تأثير في الجن ومردة الشياطين ونحوهم ، وإما تأثير في الجو ، فيحدث بإذن الله شيئاً من الصحوة ومن النشاط .
**مصدر الفتوى*
*الفتوى الثانية : 
سُئل الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم : 
**مـــــاحكم العلاج بالبخـــــور ؟
جزاك الله خير ..
الجواب :
الأرواح الطيبة تُحِبّ الطيب ، ولذا قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : حُبِّبَ إليّ النساء والطيب . رواه الإمام أحمد والنسائي .
قال ابن القيم في هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الطِّيب :
وكان يُكْثِر الـتَّطَيّب ، وتَشْتَدّ عليه الرائحة الكريهة وتَشُقّ عليه . والطيب غذاء الروح التي هي مَطِـيّة القُوى تَتضاعَف وتَزيد بالطّيب ، كما تَزيد بالغذاء والشراب والدَّعة والسُّرور ومعاشرة الأحبة وحُدوث الأمور المحبوبة ، وغَيبة مَن تَسُرّ غَيْبَتُه ، ويَثْقُل على الرُّوح مُشاهدته ، كالثقلاء والبُغَضَاء ، فإن معاشرتهم تُوهِن القُوى ، وتَجْلِب الْهَمّ والغَمّ ، وهي للروح بِمَنْزِلة الْحُمّى للبدن ، وبِمَنْزِلة الرائحة الكريهة ... والمقصود أن الطّيب كان من أحبّ الأشياء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وله تأثير في حِفظ الصِّحّة ، ودَفْع كثير من الآلام وأسبابها بِسبب قُوّة الطبيعة به . اهـ . 
وفي الصحيحين من حديث أم قيس بنت محصن قالت : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : عليكم بهذا العود الهندي ، فإن فيه سبعة أشْفِيَة : يُسْتَعَطّ بِه مِن العُذْرَة ، ويُلَدّ به مِن ذاتِ الْجَنْب .
والأرواح الخبيثة تأنَس بالروائح الخبيثة ، وتألف أماكن القاذورات ، ولذا قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن هذه الحشُوش مُحْتَضَرَة ، فإذا أتى أحدكم الخلاء فليقل : أعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي في الكُبرى وابن ماجه ، وهو حديث صحيح .
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ستر ما بين الجن وعورات بنى آدم إذا دخل الكنيف أن يقول : بسم الله . رواه ابن ماجه من حديث علي رضي الله عنه .
ورواه الترمذي بلفظ : ستر ما بين أعين الجن وعورات بني آدم إذا دخل أحدهم الخلاء أن يقول : بسم الله . 
والحديث صححه الألباني في الإرواء بمجموع طُرقـه .
والحشُوش : أماكن قضاء الحاجة .
وبالتالي فإن الشياطين تتضرر بالروائح الطّيبة الزّكيّة .
والتداوي بالبخور على أنواع :
نوعٌ يستخدمه السَّحَرة والكُهان ، يُتَمْتِمون عليه بِتمتمات غير مفهومة ، فهذا لا يجوز استعماله ، ولا التداوي به .
ونوعٌ يُستعمل فيه البخور لِطرد الأرواح الخبيثة ، من غير اعتقاد في البخور ولا تمتمات تُقال عند صعود دُخانه ؛ فهذا لا باس به ، لأنه نوع من العلاج .
وما ثَبَت بالتجربة نَفْعُه ، فلا بأس به ما لم يَكن فيه محذور ، لِقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : اعرضوا عليّ رقاكم ، لا بأس بالرُّقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك . رواه مسلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
**مصدر الفتوى*
*الفتوى الثالثة : 
الســـــؤال : ما حكم استخدام ما يسمى بالحلتيت واللبان المر فى العلاج، حيث إن كثيرا من مصابى المس والسحر وما إلى ذلك يستخدمون هذه المواد كأبخرة بحجة أنها تطرد الشياطين وتخنقهم بل ربما تؤدي إلى قتلهم؟ 
الإجـــــابة : لا بأس باستخدام الحلتيت واللبان فى العلاج فهما معروفان يستخرجان من شجر معروف وقد جرب كل منهما فى العلاج وذكرهما أهل المعرفة وشرحوا ما فيهما من الفوائد سواء استعملا أكلا أو شما أو بخورا أو خلطا مع غيرهما، فأما طردهما للشياطين والجن فلا أعلم شيئا من ذلك لكن اشتهر أن الممسوس لا يحب الدخان وأن كثيرا من المعالجين للمصاب بالمس يبخرون بالكبريت الأبيض فيتأذى الجان ويخرج وقد يموت فهو من الأدوية المجربة فكذا ما أشبهه من اللبان المر والحلتيت و نحوهما. والله أعلم.
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين
**مصدر الفتوى*
*************************************************** ************
*

----------


## ادور دريوليه

*فتاوى منع التبخير* 
*الفتوى الأولى :* 
*سُئلت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء عن جواز التبخر بالشب أو الأعشاب أو الأوراق وذلك من إصابة العين ،فأجابت : ( لا يجوز علاج الإصابة بالعين بما ذكر لأنها ليست من الأسباب العادية لعلاجها ، وقد يكون المقصود بهذا التبخر استرضاء شياطين الجن والاستعانة بهم على الشفاء وإنما يعالج ذلك بالرقى الشرعية ونحوها مما ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة 0 وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم ).*
*مصدر الفتوى*
*الفتوى الثانية*
*هل صحيح أن من بخر منزله باللبان الشحري يذهب الشياطين من المنزل، وهل يوجد دليل على ذلك؛ لأن كثيراً ممن حولنا يبخرون منازلهم عند الغروب اعتقاداً منهم انه يذهب الشياطين، وأنا لست مقتنع بعملهم هذا؟*
*الجواب :*
*هذا شيء لا أصل له، وإنما يذهب الشياطين ذكر الله، والتعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق، هكذا أخبر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، يقول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (من نزل منزلاً فقال: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق لم يضره شيء حتى يرتحل من منزله ذلك). وقال: (إذا دخل الإنسان منزله مساءً وقال بسم الله قال الشيطان: لا مبيت، وكذلك إذا سمى عند الأكل قال: لا مبيت ولا عشاء. فالتسمية بالله والتعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق هذه من أسباب الحفظ من الشياطين، وهكذا قراءة القرآن كل ذلك من أسباب السلامة فينبغي للمؤمن أن يفعل ما شرعه الله من التعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق، ومن التسمية عند الدخول، يقول بسم الله إذا دخل المنزل، التسمية عند الأكل، عند الشرب، هكذا السنة، وإذا كرر أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق ثلاث مرات كان أولى وأفضل، كذلك يقول: بسم الله الذي لا يضر ما اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ثلاث مرات، صباحاً ومساءً، وهكذا أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق، إذا قالها لم يضره شيء حتى يرتحل من منزله ذلك، وإن كررها ثلاثاً أولى وأكمل كما جاء في بعض الروايات عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فالحاصل أن هذه الأذكار هي التي يقي الله بها العبد من شر الشياطين ومن كل ما يضره أما البخور الذي ذكره السائل فلا أصل له.* 
*مصدر الفتوى*
*************************************************** *************
*نظرة تحليلية لفتاوى المنع* 
*• أشير إلى أحد القواعد الأصولية وهي ( الحكم يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما ) وهذه القاعدة تعني أينما وُجدت العلة وُجد الحكم وإذا انتفت العلة إنتفى الحكم ، ومن أمثلة هذا ( شراب الزبيب ) فحكمه حلال ، لكن الحكم يتغير إلى التحريم إذا خُمر هذا الشراب وأحدث العلة الواجبة للمنع وهي ( الإسكار ) ، ومعنى هذا أن نقول ( إذا خُمر شراب الزبيب وأصبح مسكرا فقد حَرُم وإن كان باقيا على أصله فحلال ) ، وهذا القاعدة أقدمها كتوطئة لطالب العلم ليعيد قراءة النصوص الواردة بمنع التبخير ، ليجد أن هذه النصوص قد علل أصحابها الحكم فيها ، فجاء في فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء مانصه (وقد يكون المقصود بهذا التبخر استرضاء شياطين الجن ، والاستعانة بهم على الشفاء ) فلا شك أن هذه العلة توجب التحريم فإذا انتفت هذه العلة وكانت على الضد من هذا تماما وكانت هذه الأبخرة تُرغم الشياطين ولاتسترضيهم فإن الحكم ينقلب إلى الضد تماما ، وهذا مارخص فيه الشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله ، وذكر مانصه (ولا مانع من فعل العلاجات ومن جملتها التبخير ، فإن التبخير بالبخور العادي قد يكون له تأثير ، إما تأثير في الجن ومردة الشياطين ونحوهم ، وإما تأثير في الجو ، فيحدث بإذن الله شيئاً من الصحوة ومن النشاط ) .*
*• كلمة ( لا أصل له ) يطلقها المُحدث للحكم على الحديث ويُقصد بها أحد أمرين :* 
*1 - أي أن الحديث ليس له إسناد يُنقل به أو يعرف به .* 
*2 - أي أن الحديث ليس له أصل صحيح ، فله إسناد ولكن لا يصح .* 
*وإذا طبقنا هذا المفهوم على الفتوى الثانية من فتاوى المنع علمنا أن المقصود من كلام الشيخ أنه لم يثبت بسند صحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إستخدام البخور على الصفة التي ذكرها السائل .* 
*• ماذكره السائل في الفتوى الثانية من فتاوى المنع يحكي عن أقوام يستخدمون بخورا معينا في وقت معين معتقدين فضيلة هذا العمل ، فجاء رد الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله هدما لهذا الاعتقاد .* 
*• الأصل في العلاجات الإباحة ، والمباح لايكون محرما أبدا إلا بأمرين :*
*الأول : فساد النية والقصد ، فلو تم التبخير ببخور طيب الرائحة ( كالعود مثلا ) وكان التبخير لغرض استرضاء الشيطان وجنده ، فإن البخور المباح يصبح محرما لالذاته ولكن لفساد قصد صاحبه .* 
*الثاني : تغير خصائص المباح الحسية والمعنوية ، ومن أمثلة هذا أن يأتي الساحر ببخور العود وينقعه في نجاسة ثم يبخر به فإنه يصبح محرما لتغير خصائصه الحسية وتحوله إلى نجس ، وأما التغير المعنوي فمثاله أن يأتي ببخور العود ويقرأ عليه تمتمات شركية دون تعريضه لنجاسة فإنه يحرم بما قُرأ عليه من ألفاظ شركية ، وعلى هذا يمكن قياس كافة أنواع البخور الأخرى .*
*• إذا قيل أن البخور حرام ( لمشابهته فعل السحرة ) قلنا أن هذه العلة علة فاسدة في التحريم ، لأن بخور الساحر يقدمه ( استرضاءً للشياطين ) ويكون بخوره ( نجسا ) نجاسة حسية أو معنوية ، فإن كان مايُبخر به مشابها لبخور الساحر من أحد هذين الوجهين فعلة التحريم معتبرة ، وإن لم يكن كذلك فالعلة فاسدة .*
*• لم يرد في تحريم البخور دليل من كتاب ولاسنة بل ولم يحصل إجماع بين علماء المسلمين على تحريمه ، والذي أُخذ به في هذه المسألة هو القياس ، والقياس قد يكون صحيحا معتبرا وقد يكون فاسدا غير معتبر كما تم بيان هذا آنفا .*
*• المتأمل لفتاوى جواز التبخير يجد أنها أجازت بقيود وهي :* 
*1. ألاَّ يكون البخور نجسا .* 
*2. أن يكون مباحا لامحرما ولايحوي محظوراً شرعيا .* 
*3. ألا يصاحب البخور اعتقاد ولا تمتمات تُقال عند صعود دُخانه.* 
*• المتأمل لفتاوى المنع يجد أنها منعت لأمور :* 
*1. أن يكون في التبخير استرضاء للشياطين .* 
*2. أن يكون التبخير بنجس أو محرم .* 
*************************************************** *************
*موقف المسلم من المسائل الخلافية* 
*هذا كلام نفيس أنقله مختصرا عن موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب في المسائل الخلافية :* 
*أن المسائل التي اختلف العلماء فيها نوعان :* 
*الأول : مسائل ورد في بيان حكمها نص صريح من القرآن الكريم أو السنة الصحيحة ، ولا معارض له ، أو نقل فيها إجماع ، ثم شذ بعض المتأخرين وخالف الإجماع ، أو دل على حكمها القياس الجلي الواضح ، فهذه المسائل ينكر فيها على من خالف الدليل .* 
*النوع الثاني : مسائل لم يرد ببيان حكمها دليل صريح من الكتاب أو السنة أو الإجماع أو القياس الجلي ، أو ورد بحكمها دليل من السنة ، ولكنه مختلف في تصحيحه ، أو ليس صريحاً في بيان الحكم ، بل يكون محتملاً .* 
*فهذه المسائل وأمثالها مما لم ترد نصوص صريحة ببيان حكمها هي التي لا ينكر فيها على المخالف ، ما دام متبعاً لإمام من الأئمة وهو يظن أن قوله هو الصواب ، ولكن لا يجوز لأحد أن يأخذ من أقوال الأئمة ما يتوافق مع هواه ، فإنه بذلك يجتمع فيه الشر كله .* 
*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : "... إن مثل هذه المسائل الاجتهادية لا تنكر باليد، وليس لأحد أن يلزم الناس باتباعه فيها، ولكن يتكلم فيها بالحجج العلمية، فمن تبين له صحة أحد القولين: تبعه، ومن قلد أهل القول الآخر فلا إنكار عليه " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (30/80)* 
*وقال أيضاً : " مسائل الاجتهاد من عمل فيها بقول بعض العلماء لم ينكر عليه ولم يهجر، ومن عمل بأحد القولين لم ينكر عليه " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (20/207) .* 
*وقال ابن قدامة المقدسي : " لا ينبغي لأحد أن ينكر على غيره العمل بمذهبه، فإنه لا إنكار على المجتهدان " انتهى من "الآداب الشرعية" لابن مفلح (1/186) .*
*قال النووي في "شرح مسلم" :* 
*قال العلماء : لَيْسَ لِلْمُفْتِي وَلا لِلْقَاضِي أَنْ يَعْتَرِض عَلَى مَنْ خَالَفَهُ إِذَا لَمْ يُخَالِف نَصًّا أَوْ إِجْمَاعًا أَوْ قِيَاسًا جَلِيًّا " انتهى .*

----------


## حلوه مرت

اول مره اسمع حتى نحن اندحن البيت باللبان

----------


## ام لطوووووف

لا اكيد هالمعومة خطا
دووم نبخر بيوتنا باللبان من زمان يداتنا وامهات والحين حنا واول مرة اسمع ان اللبان يطرد الملائكة
بالعكس انا اللى اسمعه من امي انه اللبان يطرد الشياطين ويعقم البيوت من الجراثيم والفيروسات
لانه صدج تحسين جو البيت نظيف لما تدخنينه باللبان هذا اللى عندي
عندنا احسن وقت نبخر البيت باللبان وقت قبل المغرب يعنى خمس ونص ما ادري ليش بس تعودنا من زمان

----------


## ام اياد4

انا سمعت ان الدخون عموما بيجلب الشياطين بس مااعرف صحة هذا الكلام انا ابخر عادي البيت السؤال ده المفروض للمطوعين والناس اللي بتتعامل مع الجان هما اللي يعرفوا يجوبوا لأن مافي شئ في صح عن الرسول بهذا الموضوع والله اعلم

----------


## السودةة

انا اللي اعرفه ان مب زين ندخن فيه الحمامات والله أعلم ، هذا اللي عرفنا من اهلنا مانعرف صح ولا

----------


## الساعية للجنة

اممم ما ادري والله انا اسمعت العكس انه يجلب الملائكة ويطرد الشيطان

----------


## only U

اللبان معروف يعقم و ينظف البيت من الجراثيم 

حتى الواحد يوم يمرض يحطون فالبيت لبان يشل الجراثيم ^^ 

و ندخن اكثر شي قبل صلاة المغرب و يوم الغدا يكون سمج يخوز الريحة

----------


## samsooma

مشكورين حبايبي على الافاده. بس احس أني ما اصبر عن اللبان. وتعرفون أنا عندي لبان بالمسك بعد احبه. ابخر به حجرت بنتي والي اعرف ان المسك مايحبونه الشياطين مثل ماتعرفون مسك الطهارة وهالاشياء. ف احس مب داخله في راسي. وان شاء الله نستفيد من بعض. مشكورييين فديتكم

----------

